# Galician: perdelo alento



## Blechi

Estoy aprendiendo una canciòn muy bonita y no entiendo algo en la frase es la siguiente:

Vou caminando con moito tento porque nou podo _perdelo alento ._..

Sé que es un idioma de Espana.

Disculpad la falta de tildes, pero si las pongo "Wordreference no responde" y cada vez he de salir y volver a entrar. Mientras no arreglen esta novedad ...


----------



## Pinairun

No puede permitirse que le falte el aliento, respirar con dificultad, por eso camina con mucho cuidado.


----------



## Pixidio

Es gallego.


----------



## Calambur

Vou caminando con moito tento porque nou podo _perdelo alento ._..

 Voy caminando con mucho tiento/cuidado porque no puedo perder el aliento...


----------



## las cosas facilitas

¿La frase la lees o la escuchas? Vou caminando con moito tento porque no*n* podo _perde*r* *o *alento ._..


----------



## Blechi

Hola Cosas Facilitas: debes haber tenido la misma sorpresa que yo. Por lo visto en gallego se puede contraer mucho. Yo me confundì porque no sabìa eso. 
Contesto a tu pregunta: lo veo escrito. Es una canciòn de Susana Seivane, de Lugo, artista espanola. No encuentro las traducciones de la letra y deseo entender bien lo que dice. 
Gracias por interesarte.


----------



## Calambur

Hola, Blechi:
En esa parte que transcribiste (y que yo reproduje copiando y pegando -sin mirar bien- en el post #4) está mal *nou *(debería decir *non*). 
Concuerdo con el resto de lo que decís.
Saludos.


----------



## Blechi

A ver Calambur, controlo:

tneés razòn! La canciò dice *Non *podo perdelo alento ...
Gracias por hacérmelo notar.
Besitos (Echo de menos Buenos Airessssss!)


----------



## jonquiliser

las cosas facilitas said:


> ¿La frase la lees o la escuchas? Vou caminando con moito tento porque no*n* podo _perde*r* *o *alento ._..



Que eu saiba, ... _non podo perdelo alento_. (en reintegrado, _perdé-lo alento_.)


----------



## Miguel Antonio

jonquiliser said:


> Que eu saiba, ... _non podo perdelo alento_. (en reintegrado, _perdé-lo alento_.)


Oficialmente: non podo perder o* alento, non podo perdelo** (diferencia entre *artigo e **pronome enclítico). Coloquialmente, pódese pronunciar "perdelo alento", e de feito faise de cote.

E non é vou caminando: é vou cami*ñ*ando.


----------

